# Meet pepsi...



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

Finding his way around his new cage..... not quite the way to use a food bowl though but he seemed to have fun


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Aww .. he is gorgeous!! I love when they are so comfy in their food bowls


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw so funny when they try and get into smallest things


----------



## shining_star (Jul 1, 2010)

Haha, that is so cute!!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

That's such a cute photo.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, how sweet...thanks for sharing


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

He is still finding his way around his new home I think


----------



## Coral&Andrew (Sep 22, 2010)

awwww he is soooo cute!!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey, it's his food bowl. If he wants to nap in it ... LOL


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, sooooooo cute......


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I love it when they do that...it's so precious!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

he is cute, mine explores his cage. He hasn't figured out the dishes yet either. but is silly as heck


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you  yeah Pepsi has started acting very silly, kind of 'showing off'!?!

Whenever I start talking to him he does acrobats all over the cage and plays with every toy there, as soon as I stop talking, he just sits there quietly!!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Are you gonna get another tiel later and call it "cola"???
Haw haw haw, I'm sooooooo witty.....:lol:


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

haha , yeah that would be funny  My son named him and I don't think he has even realised you can by Pepsi drinks!!


----------

